# Greetings from Wyndham Smoky Mountains Tenn



## Miss Marty

August 17, 2007 

Greetings from the brand new Elkmont Activity Center 
here at The Wyndham Smoky Mountains in Tennessee

The Elkmont Activity Center has been open now about 
seven (7) weeks and is beautiful.  Indoor & Outdoor Pool
Workout room - library - computer area - meeting room

If anyone is in the area and would like to meet up 
give us a call.  We will be here for two weeks...


----------



## sfwilshire

Welcome to our state. Sorry about the weather. It's supposed to be a little cooler next week, so maybe it won't be too miserable. 

If you're venturing out next weekend, there is an excellent concert coming up in Jonesboro Friday night. That's a great little day trip from Sevierville.

Also, if you're a country music fan, the legends concert with Willie Nelson, Ray Price and (sorry, mental lapse, can't remember the third "legend") is Tuesday night at the Smokies stadium. It's a bit out of our budget, but should be a great concert. Willie puts on a terrific show. 

I last saw Willie at the Zellwood Corn Festival in Florida. For $15 you got all the corn you could eat along with the rest of a nice plate lunch, all the iced tea you could drink, and some terrific music. I've never been lucky enough to be in the area again for that event, but I remember it fondly.

Enjoy your stay. 

Sheila


----------



## wise one

We were in PF/G/S last week.  We stayed at Treetops in Gatlinburg.  I saw the new Activity center from Governor's Square shopping center.  I looks great.  However, with the way that Collier Road cuts through the resort, it seems to make it hard to get from one side to the other, so it really was needed.  It looked like they were building new buildings in the valley on the north side of the road.

Questions, for my own personal survey:  
1.  What is the charge for using the computers in the activity center?
2.  Do they have wi-fi in the units?  if so, is there a charge for using it?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Internet Access*



wise one said:


> Questions, for my own personal survey:
> 1.  What is the charge for using the
> computers in the activity center?
> 2.  Do they have wi-fi in the units?
> if so, is there a charge for using it?



The computers in the Elmont activity centers are free and fast
I seen one over by the main Check-In area but did not use it
They Do Not have wi-fi in the units - We are using AOL Dial-Up.
Free local phone calls (All the way to Knoxville) Free 800 calls.

We went to the Monday Morning Get Together from 9:30 to 11 AM.
There was seating for 60 people and they gave away lots of tickets
They had so many people come in and talk about the shows & area
they were still talking when we left.  Plenty of things to do here. 

Collier Road is now open all the way to Veterans Highway 
It is a very busy road and it cuts right thru the resort.  
We are on the North side of the road up on a Mountain 
looking down at Wyndham SM`s main check-in building.


----------



## xnavyss

Marty

Is there a particular building or unit that you would recommend?  

We will be there in about 9 days and have a 2 bedroom.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## danblinn

We just got back from there (stayed 8/11 - 8/18) and stayed in Bldg 23.  Right next door to Elkmont.  We were on 3rd floor closest to Elmont, and I got a good wireless signal on my laptop from the balcony.  Once I came inside, though, it was spotty.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wyndham Smoky Mountain Timeshare*



xnavyss said:


> Is there a particular building or unit
> that you would recommend?  Joe



IF we were to return to this timeshare 
next time we would request a building
where the patios do not face the road!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Marty, are you on an exchange?  If so, what exchange company?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wyndham Smoky Mountains*

*
Wyndham Smoky Mountains 
Sevierville, Tennessee*

We had several (exchange) options 
Fairfield - Wyndham Points - PIC -
RCI Exchange - RCI Points  (#5993)

Wyndham offers the following Accommodations 
Unit Size & Type -  Maximum Occ. and Privacy 

1 Bedroom 4 2 
1 Bedroom 4 4 
2 Bedroom 8 6 
2 Bedroom 8 8 
3 Bedroom 10 8 
4 Bedroom 10 10 

We selected a Standard 2 Bedroom, 2 Baths 8/6
Our unit here reminds me of the unit we stayed in  
at Bonnet Creek - Orlando Fla. - Christmas, 2004.

If anyone is in the area and would like to meet up 
give us a call. We will be here until Friday Morning.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wyndham Great Smoky Mountain Mini Review*

*
Wyndham Great Smoky Mountain 
Tennessee Phone: 865-774-3970 *


*Kitchen* 
amenities include a GE electric stove, a GE Spacemaker 
microwave (Oct 2002), a full size refrigerator with auto 
ice maker, and a full size dishwasher. 
Brand new Proctor Silex beige color coffee maker.

*Dining Room* 
area has a nice size wood table with 6 rustic chairs plus a 
breakfast bar & 2 bar stools for that quick snack or special family dinner. 

Dishes, glassware & cooking utensils are included. 
Double stainless steel sink & garbage disposal too. 

*Living Room* 
Sleep Sofa and Chair - Coffee Table - Lamps
Ceiling Fan - TV, DVD, VCR, and Stero System

Large deck/patio with 4 hunter green chairs & two small snack tables. 
It would be much nicer if each unit had a regular size round patio table.

Our building is located across from the check-in building 
and our deck/patio faces the newer section of Collier Road.

There is a heavy volume of traffic that uses Collier Road  
since the opening of the new Veterans Highway. 
Veterans Highway is a really nice road with 3 lanes each way! 

*Master Bedroom:* 
King size bed with a new mattress & boxspring
Double windows that open, one side window, 
ceiling fan, clock, phone and Philips television. 

Private Master Bath with a garden style corner Jacuzzi whirlpool tub
Separate bath with standup glass enclosed tub, toilet and vanity. 

There is a small stackable washer & dryer 
located in the master bathroom area.

*Guest Bedroom* 
offers two full size beds, ceiling fan, clock, phone and TV
Shared full size bathroom coming off the guest bedroom & hallway. 

*Interior Color Scheme*
Neutral colors primarily consisting of a selection of 
beige, brown, tan, cream, taupe with green carpet. 

*Exterior*
 The exterior of the buildings have tan color sliding with brown trim and 
hunter green roofs.  The buildings are 4 stories tall and have elevators.
They have luggage carts to use and a trash room located on each floor. 

Free Parking for two vehicles is located directly in front of each building.  
Most of the buildings sit on the side of a hill and have an average view. 

Wyndham Great Smoky Mountain at Governors Crossing on Collier Road,
Timeshare is located off Route 441 Sevierville (Sevier County) Tennessee.

*Marty*


----------



## Miss Marty

*Places we recently visited while on vacation in TN*

*
Sevierville - Pigeon Forge - Gatlinburg *


Applewood Farmhouse Restaurant - On the Parkway in Gatlinburg
Smoky Mountain Trout Dinner - Roast Turkey & Dressing Dinner
Nice Restaurant - Good Service -  Free Parking
Delicious Apple Fritters - Average tasting food 

No. 1 Chinese Buffet - Sevierville - Tennessee
Average tasting buffet food - Inexpensive  

Damons Grill - On the Parkway in Sevierville - Tennessee
Two Prime Rib Dinners with Baked Potatoes and Veggie`s
Good Location - Nice Waitress - Overpriced 
Below Average Tasting - Bread and Entrees  

Fuddruckers - Governors Crossing - Always Great!


Lid'l Dolly's Country Store - 2870 Parkway - Pigeon Forge 
Handcrafted Childrens Dresses - Collectable Dolls - Quilts 

Muesum of Salt and Pepper Shakers (Andrea)
Winery Square on Highway 321 -Gatlinburg TN
http://www.thesaltandpeppershakermuseum.com/index.asp

Smoky Mountain Knife Works In Sevierville, Tennessee
Smoky Mountain Knife Works - World's largest knife showplace

National Knife Museum - Located on the Mezzanine Level - SMKW
NKM

Oak Ridge TN 1942-1949 
Oak Ridge


----------



## Miss Marty

*Wyndham Smoky Mountain - Sevierville Tennessee*

*
August 31, 2007*


Getting Ready to enjoy Blueberry Pancakes for Breakfast 
Then off to Asheville North Carolina to visit the Biltmore.

Enjoyed Wyndham Smoky Mountain Governors Crossing 
but do not think we would return here to this timeshare 

Prefer Gatlinburg area and hope to vacation at 
Crown Park Resort or Westgate SM next visit. 

Will post photo link when I get back on 
a High Speed Wi-Fi Internet connection

Had a nice two weeks here (Aug 17-31) at the 
Wyndham Smoky Mountains in East Tennessee.


----------



## TheFlush

It's probably too late, but you should have eaten at the Gondolier, a great little Italian restaurant just past the BlueGreen Mountainloft resort in Gatlinburg.  That's our favorite restaurant in the Smokies.


----------



## Miss Marty

*xnavyss*

Joe

Sorry we missed you.. 
What building and floor did they assign you - Do you have a nice view?

We were in Building 21 - Unit 2125 - Had a view of the Check In Building 
Our patio faced the road -  Lots of noise from the traffic on Collier Drive


----------



## xnavyss

Marty Giggard said:


> Joe
> 
> Sorry we missed you..
> What building and floor did they assign you - Do you have a nice view?
> 
> We were in Building 21 - Unit 2125 - Had a view of the Check In Building
> Our patio faced the road -  Lots of noise from the traffic on Collier Drive



Marty

We were in the next Building, or Bldg 22 unit 34 or 2234.

We also faced Collier Drive and looking out the patio we also faced the Activities Building across the street.  We did not have much noise from the road, we did however have alot of walking and running noise from the unit above us.


Joe


----------



## Miss Marty

*The Inn at Christmas Place*

While staying at Wyndham Smoky Mountain 
We discoved a beautiful hotel in the area 

 "The Inn at Christmas Place" 

Be sure to stop in and take a look around 
It is always decorated in a Christmas theme


----------



## sfwilshire

I'm glad you mentioned that, Marty. I had seen it featured on television when it opened earlier in the summer and meant to stop by when I was in the area, but I had forgotten all about it. We'll be back up Saturday. Maybe we'll find time to look in. It looks like an interesting place to browse around.

Sheila


----------



## Miss Marty

*Southern Skye Now Playing at Dollywood til Sept 30*

*
Southern Skye*

For those in the area in Sept heading over to Dollywood 
Be sure to check out the musical group "Southern Skye" 


http://www.southernskye.org/


----------



## Miss Marty

*Smoky Mountain Springfest*

*
March 12-June 8, 2008 *

Enjoy spring decorations, mountain wildflowers and plenty 
of great events during Smoky Mountain Springfest. 
For more information call 1-888-SEVIERVILLE (738-4378)


----------



## Miss Marty

*Tennessee`s Largest Water Park Resort Now Open*

Wilderness at the Smokies Resort is 
a new upscale waterpark resort hotel
Located in Sevierville and just minutes 
from Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg.

wildernessatthesmokies .com


----------



## Miss Marty

*Fontana Lake and Dam in North Carolina*

Fontana Lake has been called the
 best-kept secret in the mountains

The 29-mile long, 11,700-acre Tennessee Valley Authority 
(TVA) lake has more than 240 miles of shoreline.

http://www.greatsmokies.com/fontana.asp


----------



## Miss Marty

*Have you ever wondered how Sevierville, Tennessee got its name?*

*
John Sevier *was born near the site of New Market in Rockingham County, Virginia on September 23, 1745

Both Sevierville, Tennessee, and Sevier County, Tennessee, are named in his honor, as is the John Sevier Highway in Knox County, Tennessee.

Along with his first wife, Sarah Hawkins, and their children, Sevier settled in the Holston River valley in what is now East Tennessee.   By his first wife, Sevier had ten children, and by his second wife he had eight children.

When Tennessee became a state in 1796, Sevier was elected her first governor, and held the office through two re-elections to enjoy three two-year terms (the maximum number of consecutive terms allowed by the Tennessee Constitution of 1796).  After serving as governor for the second set of three terms, (12 yrs) Sevier was elected to the Tennessee State Senate in 1809 and to the U.S. House of Representatives in 1811, holding the latter office until his death on September 25, 1815.

Marble Springs, also known as Governor John Sevier Home, is a 
state historic site in Knoxville, (south Knox County) Tennessee.   
http://www.marblesprings.net

John Sevier's monument stands on the east lawn of the Knox County Courthouse grounds, where his body was reinterred in 1889.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks for all the information. Are you there now? This is on my list. Thinking of depositing my DVC points thru RCI for this resort. How hard is it to get? Also can anyone comment on the drive from the east coast?


----------



## tombo

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thanks for all the information. Are you there now? This is on my list. Thinking of depositing my DVC points thru RCI for this resort. How hard is it to get? Also can anyone comment on the drive from the east coast?



Rent your DVC points for cash and rent a week from an owner on TUG, Redweek.com, Myresortnetwork.com. You can get $1500 or more for your DVC points (depending on how many) and you can rent a week in the smokies at any of the many timeshares from an owner for less than $1000. Use the $500 or more in excess funds for food, fun, and souveniers. 

In addition to owners you can always get an extra vacation from RCI for $909 for great summer weeks at gatlinburg Town Square (always give owners first shot because I hate to support RCI's rentals of our deposited weeks ).Gatlinburg Town Square is an older resort but one I prefer because it is walking distance to everything in downtown Gatlinburg. At night walk the streets to restaurants and stores with no worries about parking (which is hard to find and expensive). There are singers in outdoor squares and other things to see and do. The traffic will be at a crawl and you will be glad you stayed in town since you can often walk faster than the traffic moves. You are less than 1 mile from the National Park roaring forks motor trail and less than 2 miles from the main National park entrance. From Pigeon Forge it is a much longer drive to get to the National Park. 

There is also The Holiday Inn Club Vacations (used to be Crown Park) which is next door to Town Square. This resort is brand new and very nice but there is no availability for summer weeks through RCI extra vacations. Since it is very new not many weeks available since owners at new resorts tend to want to stay where they bought for at least a few years. This would be a great place to stay if you can find a 2 bed unit. The resort is very nice, everything is new, and it is walking distance of everything.

Tree Tops resort is also downtown but it is a long downhill walk of about a mile to the main strip, and a grueling mile or so back to the room all uphill. Tree Tops resort is older but nice. The trip back up to Treetops is brutal for all but young adults who are in very good shape. . 

GTS and Holiday Inn are 2 to 3 blocks uphill from the main drag (the main strip is level walking). I enjoy hiking in the National Parks, but that 2 or 3 blocks back to the room after a long day can seem much longer. I have my AARP card but the walk downtown and back from GTS and Holiday Inn Resorts is a trip I will gladly make once or twice a day. However the trip back up to Treetops is brutal for all but the young adults or those who are in very good shape. You do not want to make the walk back up to Tree Tops with little ones because you will be carrying them. Tree Tops is not walking distance to me anymore because of the hills, but the upside is that you would burn off a lot of those dinner calories on the way back to the room. 

The Wyndham is a nice resort which has a lot of availability on RCI with over 151 weeks for rent with prime summer weeks 2 bed 2 bath units for $1106. This resort is newer and nicer than GTS but I prefer downtown for location, location, location. You have to drive everywhere you want to go from the Wyndham because nothing is in walking distance. The resort is so big that depending on where your room is you might want to drive to the pool or activities at the resort.

We are gone all day in the National Park and when we come back at night it is nice to walk to most anything we want to do. There are so many wonderful restaurants downtown you can walk to plus the Aquarium of the Smokies (a must see), the Sweet Fanny Adams Show (funny vaudeville show), Ripleys, walk to the Ober Gatlinburg Sky Tram, the chairlift, wax museum, putt putt, etc, etc, etc. No traffic to fight, have some drinks and no worries about driving, just walk back to the room. There is a shuttle to everywhere but I hate sitting on a bench for 20 minutes or more waiting on it. 

Nothing in Pigeon Forge is an easy walk, and nothing is in walking distance of the Wyndham. I go to Gatlinbrg/Pigeon Forge every year and I don't want to stay anywhere but downtown Gatlinburg. JMO.


----------



## pedro47

Is there a cost for internet use in your villas ?


----------



## Miss Marty

*Smoky Mountains*

_
Bumping this up.. 
For BillandSusan _

Topic: Our 2007 Stay at...
Wyndham Smoky Mountains
Governor's Crossing 
308 Collier Drive 
Sevierville, TN 37862


----------

